# Once I had a run away teen girl in my Uber ride.



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.

As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.

It was a really sad story of her. I was trying to encourage her to call her mom and beg. I tried several times to call her mom. She refused and cried, cried. She told me I don't know her mom but I know how a parent would be worrying about their run away kid. She didn't give me her mother's contact number so I have no choice but to send her to her destination. As it was getting dark and because of her weak plan, I asked her if she had done her dinner. She said No. I asked if she was hungry and she said she was starving. That bastard of her boyfriend, didn't even offer her a meal the whole day. So I decided to buy her dinner so she won't be hungry the whole night. I told her that I would buy her something to eat but we had to finished the ride first at destination. And told her to let her boyfriend know. She said her phone was not in service, and she would only have wifi to connect when she got free wifi spot. Alright then, let it be.

As I finished the ride, I asked her what she would like to eat. Chinese, Pizza, Burger, whatever, I would want to fill up your stomach full for the night so she wouldn't be hungry before she found help. This poor girl just choose McDonald's burger. I felt sad. She didn't want to use my money too much. As per her choice, I drove to McDonald's and let her order her burger at drive through. She did order just one burger. I told her it won't be enough and should order more burger. She refused my offer. Then I told clerk to add meal with the burger and make it two burger. And I drove her off at her destination Oakland Bart station Again. She would enjoy her food there.

At the drop off, as she got out, I got out off the car as well. I wanted to give her a good luck hug but I didn't. I didn't want to make physical contact to my ex-pax because of R/S policy. So I could just wish her good luck and gave her Obama's famous word for strength " You can do it."

I hope she is doing well right now. She will never forget about an Asian guy was trying to help her.
As I left, I cursed her boyfriend really bad. Because of him, she was pregnant and gave birth. Because of that she was kicked out from her house. That M.F didn't try to give her shelter or didn't try to help her out with some money. The worst was he didn't even offer her a meal the whole day and for night. Men who don't have responsible manner are really disgusting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had no job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> It was a really sad story of her. I was trying to encourage her to call her mom and beg. I tried several times to call her mom. She refused and cried, cried. She told me I don't know her mom but I know how a parent would be worrying about their run away kid. She didn't give me her mother's contact number so I have no choice but to send her to her destination. As it was getting dark and because of her weak plan, I asked her if she had done her dinner. She said No. I asked if she was hungry and she said she was starving. That bastard of her boyfriend, didn't even offer her a meal the whole day. So I decided to buy her dinner so she won't be hungry the whole night. I told her that I would buy her something to eat but we had to finished first the ride at destination. And told her to let her boyfriend know. She said her phone was not in service, and she would only have wifi to connect when she got free wifi spot. Alright then, let it be.
> As I finished the ride, I asked her what she would like to eat. Chinese, Pizza, Burger, whatever, I would want to fill up your stomach full for the night so she wouldn't be hungry before she found help. This poor girl just choose McDonald's burger. I felt sad. She didn't want to use my money too much. As per her choice, I drove to McDonald's and let her order her burger at drive through. She did order just one burger. I told her it won't be enough and should order more burger. She refused my offer. Then I told clerk to add meal with the burger and make it two burger. And I drove her off at her destination Oakland Bart station Again. She would enjoy her food there.
> ...


KIDS HAVING KIDS.

Now " Mom" kept the baby.

We can SEE " MOMS" SUCCESS RATE. . .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> KIDS HAVING KIDS.
> 
> Now " Mom" kept the baby.
> 
> We can SEE " MOMS" SUCCESS RATE. . .


That's why I wanted her to contact her mom so bad. But she was may be being mad at her. or misunderstood.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So the BF , as of that time, is/was living with mom now ? That's a hell of a loss for her.

Bad idea contacting mom, that could have got you deactivated.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So the BF , as of that time, is/was living with mom now ? That's a hell of a loss for her.
> 
> Bad idea contacting mom, that could have got you deactivated.


Yes he was living with his mom. His mom was at work by the time she visited him and hoping for his help. I did try to contact with police station about her but she said cops are no help and sent her to hospital. So I gave up. She was barely 18. Poor kid.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I bet she didn't feel like eating, but that was the best that could of been done. But please be careful taking on a White Knight role, especially with riders.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I bet she didn't feel like eating, but that was the best that could of been done. But please be careful taking on a White Knight role, especially with riders.


I have a son just a year older than her age. I just couldn't stand and watch seeing like this in front of me. Plus she is a young girl would be in street. I was so worried about her. But as you said, I was being so careful for myself and I felt like I should have done better. She was 18 and people in US would think of her as grown up. As Asian guy, I see her as still a kid. I was more like US people at that time and I said myself ... Okay. She is 18 and its her decision. I can't do anything now.
But I feel really bad about that till now. I just didn't want her staying in the street. :frown: :frown:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It can be a tough call.

A couple of years ago I had a beautiful looking Columbian late 20's girl. I thought it was a guy with a 4.7 lyft rating at a local Hotel hoping it to be an Airport trip. I had a regular on Uber to drop off first. It happens running both app's. Now, she was mad when I showed late and perhaps I should of cancelled. Her stuff filled the trunk but didn't want me to touch any of it, but after a couple she allowed me to help. Gets in, starts crying saying her Russian BF dumped her. Takes control of the radio and turns it way up trying to find a station to her liking. Calms down a bit then the next song keys her in and she starts crying again. Ugh. I said see what happens playing with the drivers radio ? Well no wonder this Retired Marines rating is low. I met him at the drop off, was gona say something about it but decided to not to protect my own rating. I hated to 3 star him cause he is a good guy from what I could tell. But this "God Daughter" is all kinds of crazy and dispite her beauti, so not not worth it. Apparently the Russian guy thought so too.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ugh. I said see what happens playing with the drivers radio ? Well no wonder this Retired Marines rating is low.


Thank you. You just made me laugh and my sad feeling on that girl went away.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

So this guy had his fun & kicks her to the curb like a toy he ain't interested in no more. This guy's obviously a bum.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> So this guy had his fun & kicks her to the curb like a toy he ain't interested in no more. This guy's obviously a bum.


He is her age and so was young. May be he was scared of his mom or didn't want to take responsibility for what he did. This poor girl may be in the middle of everything. Her BF, his mom and her mom. I believed her mom kicked her out to learn how the world will react to her. I explained her that and I said you see now no one is right there for you. You should go home and Your mom would be worrying so much for her now. But she cried and said her mom would not take her back. I told her at least you should try.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

That baby’s future is completely screwed. It’s parents are kids.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> That baby's future is completely screwed. It's parents are kids.


Possibly, but not always.
I know of one "baby whose parents were just kids," and I'm forever grateful those "kids" had the insight they did; that baby is now 25yrs old, and is considered my brother (though actually cousin, but both of us have no siblings). 
My aunt and uncle adopted him at birth in 1995.
Some circumstances ultimately become a blessing to others.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

🤷‍♂️ Maybe mom was using tough love to get her daughter back on track.

She's not a runaway if you believe her story, just homeless.

Sounds like she is on 3 different people's shit list mom, bf, bf mom there is a common denominator. 

Also where are the father's?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#129335;‍♂ Maybe mom was using tough love to get her daughter back on track.
> 
> She's not a runaway if you believe her story, just homeless.
> 
> ...


Yes. I asked about her father. She told me that her father is living in far away other state. And her parents were divorced when she was so young.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I have a son just a year older than her age. I just couldn't stand and watch seeing like this in front of me. Plus she is a young girl would be in street. I was so worried about her. But as you said, I was being so careful for myself and I felt like I should have done better. She was 18 and people in US would think of her as grown up. As Asian guy, I see her as still a kid. I was more like US people at that time and I said myself ... Okay. She is 18 and its her decision. I can't do anything now.
> But I feel really bad about that till now. I just didn't want her staying in the street. :frown: :frown:


You did all you could. We often come across sad situations and sob stories in this work.

18 can be a really tough age. Legally, 18 year olds are adults, but in so many ways they're still just children.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

She's what you call a "throw away".


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> She's what you call a "throw away".


I have learned from youtube that it is illegal for parents to kick out kids from their house even if they are grown up.
I saw in youtube video clip that a cop arrested a kicked out boy's mom. I didn't know that when I met her.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#129335;‍♂ Maybe mom was using tough love to get her daughter back on track.


I believe that same as you do. She is a nice girl and polite. I told her that too. You are polite the way you talk which means your mom has raised you pretty good. She loves you and she just wanted you to learn a lesson. But she said you don't know about my mom. She will not take me back. And cried. I told her see, your mom is raising your baby. She would not close her eyes on you and your baby. Please call her. But she is a stubborn kid. Of course, most of 18 years old kids have a lot of trouble with their parents and they are always stubborn to their parents.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I have learned from youtube that it is illegal for parents to kick out kids from their house even if they are grown up.
> I saw in youtube video clip that a cop arrested a kicked out boy's mom. I didn't know that when I met her.
> 
> 
> I believe that same as you do. She is a nice girl and polite. I told her that too. You are polite the way you talk which means your mom has raised you pretty good. She loves you and she just wanted you to learn a lesson. But she said you don't know about my mom. She will not take me back. And cried. I told her see, your mom is raising your baby. She would not close her eyes on you and your baby. Please call her. But she is a stubborn kid. Of course, most of 18 years old kids have a lot of trouble with their parents and they are always stubborn to their parents.


YouTube is not a reliable source for purely factual information without a slant. Folks on there (like any such media platforms that generate revenue) are out for $$$ (i.e., clicks). 
If someone is an adult, yes- another adult CAN kick them out. Parent or otherwise. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> YouTube is not a reliable source for purely factual information without a slant. Folks on there (like any such media platforms that generate revenue) are out for $$$ (i.e., clicks).
> If someone is an adult, yes- another adult CAN kick them out. Parent or otherwise. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> But she is a stubborn kid. Of course, most of 18 years old kids have a lot of trouble with their parents and they are always stubborn to their parents.


Plus there is always three sides to a story.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm very skeptical of this girl's story. Way too many missing pieces. But hey, no harm in buying her a Big Mac or offering to call a relative.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


>


That video counters your argument. It stated that the cop was incorrect when he told her she couldn't kick out her son (and from the sound of it her son deserved it). She was arrested not for kicking her son out, but shoving the cop. And the end of the video said the cop was in the wrong the whole time and ended up being fired because of this.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I Would of offered her to stay with me until she got back on her feet.
I have a monster home .It would be nice to have company 
Thanks for sharing your story.
With all the chores that need to be done around here i could of paid her to do them.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't see why you should feel sorry for the girl.When she's enough stupid not to have any protection and choose the wrong guy ,then she deserved it You always HAVE to pay for your mistake.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> I don't see why you should feel sorry for the girl.When she's enough stupid not to have any protection and choose the wrong guy ,then she deserved it You always HAVE to pay for your mistake.


How would she know she had chosen the wrong guy until she got pregnant? The boy seemed to be a good boy but didn't want to take responsibility after. It was her mistake that she allowed him not wearing any protection but hey they were high school lovers. I could understand they could skip it sometimes.
I agree that she had to pay for her mistake but it is not supposed to be that way. If it was my daughter, at least I would put her in job and let her make money for her kid for her mistake. Kicking out a kid to the street is cruel. It is destroying a kid's future for good unless they can not be repairable.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> YouTube is not a reliable source for purely factual information without a slant. Folks on there (like any such media platforms that generate revenue) are out for $$$ (i.e., clicks).
> If someone is an adult, yes- another adult CAN kick them out. Parent or otherwise. &#129335;&#127995;


It can be very complicated. If someone legally resides at an address and has documentation to show it (mail, ID, car registration, lease) then if the dispute is about property, or money, or whatever (no assault occurred) kicking them out is a civil matter that takes a couple steps in court. Eviction basically. "I JUST WANT HIM OUT OF HERE!" doesn't mean diddly. Law enforcement either won't get involved at all, or will only observe for safety/peacekeeping purposes; Sheriff's Offices will often have an explanation of this posted on their website. If either party obtains a TRO (temporary restraining order) things change; in that case if the petitioner lives in the home then the respondent would have to leave, which can really suck. Yes, it gets abused; i.e. whoever gets to the magistrate and tells their story first can have the advantage, or whoever looks like they lost the fight (even though they might have actually beaten the crap out of the other person) at least temporarily. Yes, most LEOs hate dealing with domestics of any sort. And people lie...!


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Good on you. Riding in a bus on am


Cvillegordo said:


> It can be very complicated. If someone legally resides at an address and has documentation to show it (mail, ID, car registration, lease) then if the dispute is about property, or money, or whatever (no assault occurred) kicking them out is a civil matter that takes a couple steps in court. Eviction basically. "I JUST WANT HIM OUT OF HERE!" doesn't mean diddly. Law enforcement either won't get involved at all, or will only observe for safety/peacekeeping purposes; Sheriff's Offices will often have an explanation of this posted on their website. If either party obtains a TRO (temporary restraining order) things change; in that case if the petitioner lives in the home then the respondent would have to leave, which can really suck. Yes, it gets abused; i.e. whoever gets to the magistrate and tells their story first can have the advantage, or whoever looks like they lost the fight (even though they might have actually beaten the crap out of the other person) at least temporarily. Yes, most LEOs hate dealing with domestics of any sort. And people lie...!


I think on the other end though, if you say change the locks and put the person's stuff out, then they are the ones that would need to go to court, and if police come they will not be able to do anything to let the person back in. Just like in the other case, they would say 'sorry, it's a civil matter.'


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Floofy said:


> Good on you. Riding in a bus on am
> 
> I think on the other end though, if you say change the locks and put the person's stuff out, then they are the ones that would need to go to court, and if police come they will not be able to do anything to let the person back in. Just like in the other case, they would say 'sorry, it's a civil matter.'


Yeah, changing locks is a can of worms. But if someone is a lawful resident at a home and can prove that, they can simply wait until the other person is not home, break in (if it's their own property or address) and even change the locks AGAIN on the other person. I remember a case where locks were changed about 10 times over a few weeks. Or simply get inside, sit there and refuse to leave; there are countless scenarios and they all suck to deal with. Just don't break into your own home with the other person inside; that's a good way to get arrested or at least to have a TRO issued against you.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Yeah, changing locks is a can of worms. But if someone is a lawful resident at a home and can prove that, they can simply wait until the other person is not home, break in (if it's their own property or address) and even change the locks AGAIN on the other person. I remember a case where locks were changed about 10 times over a few weeks. Or simply get inside, sit there and refuse to leave; there are countless scenarios and they all suck to deal with. Just don't break into your own home with the other person inside; that's a good way to get arrested or at least to have a TRO issued against you.


I didn't think about that. A locksmith to come 'break in' is expensive. I went through that with my mother's house that my brother was squatting in. i'm sure he changed the locks after I did. But I didn't want to go through that again so IDK. Cheaper for him to keep playing that game. Only the cost of a lock.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP is too nice. All you need is a fabricated statement to get you removed from the platform, if not detained by the police. After 2 years in this gig, I have learnt to care nobody but myself. Always keep my mouth shut. You are almost guaranteed not to ever see that person again. You need not to offer anything additional. As a female myself, I prefer to transport male cargoes in daytime. They are less likely to cause troubles.

Back to the girl you met, I actually feel for her. I have also been kicked out by my mum once. That has been one of the worst times in my life. Who can imagine a person whom is supposed to love you the most be that relentless and brutal? From my experience, there is always an end of the "exile". Parents know kids have to go back to them eventually when money runs out. This is how they correct the wrong-doings and shape the kids the way they want. Having been through the humiliation to succcumb and beg for forgiveness, I certainly understand the feeling of losing all dignity. This is also the first time I ever hate a person that much and yes, she is my mum. After all these years, I still do not think what she did is rightful in any part. 

Nothing is worse than admitting inferiority and weakness but that girl doesn't seem to have a choice. Begging for forgiveness is the best course of action. Her mum had no obligation to take care of the infant but she did. Why? It is a maternal trait. She is not going to abandon her kid. While I agree with other's that her bf is nothing more than an [email protected]@@hole, her bf is not the only one to be blamed. It is also her choice. Unfortunately it is a price too high to pay for such a lesson. At their age, consequences are probably not something that they care or even think of but this is the reality. Nevertheless, I am quite positive that her mum will take her back. 

As a side note, it is rather an excuse than ignorance for not taking any precautions. Do you really think the boy is going to keep his promise after the pleasure? They may not even be able to tell the difference between love and desire. A message for boys: Go and help yourselves to get a 1:1 doll. Please don't put any more girls into misery. Girls, you are the only line of defence. If a boy doesn't even bother with using protections, how much you think he cares about you? You are not different from a toy.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Did you marry her and give her more kids?


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> It was a really sad story of her. I was trying to encourage her to call her mom and beg. I tried several times to call her mom. She refused and cried, cried. She told me I don't know her mom but I know how a parent would be worrying about their run away kid. She didn't give me her mother's contact number so I have no choice but to send her to her destination. As it was getting dark and because of her weak plan, I asked her if she had done her dinner. She said No. I asked if she was hungry and she said she was starving. That bastard of her boyfriend, didn't even offer her a meal the whole day. So I decided to buy her dinner so she won't be hungry the whole night. I told her that I would buy her something to eat but we had to finished the ride first at destination. And told her to let her boyfriend know. She said her phone was not in service, and she would only have wifi to connect when she got free wifi spot. Alright then, let it be.
> As I finished the ride, I asked her what she would like to eat. Chinese, Pizza, Burger, whatever, I would want to fill up your stomach full for the night so she wouldn't be hungry before she found help. This poor girl just choose McDonald's burger. I felt sad. She didn't want to use my money too much. As per her choice, I drove to McDonald's and let her order her burger at drive through. She did order just one burger. I told her it won't be enough and should order more burger. She refused my offer. Then I told clerk to add meal with the burger and make it two burger. And I drove her off at her destination Oakland Bart station Again. She would enjoy her food there.
> ...


&#128546;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Would of offered her to stay with me until she got back on her feet.


I'm sure that would be tempting. But DO NOT do that. You are asking for big trouble if you do.

You can't fix whatever her problems are. Including the ones you don't know about yet. 
Let's take one of the more obvious ones.

She told you that she's 18 years old. What if that was a lie? Maybe she's only 17. Perhaps a few days short of turning 18. There are tremendous legal problems (for you!) associated with taking in an underage girl.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Cereal Killer said:


> Did you marry her and give her more kids?


She didn't need that kind of help.



Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure that would be tempting. But DO NOT do that. You are asking for big trouble if you do.
> 
> You can't fix whatever her problems are. Including the ones you don't know about yet.
> Let's take one of the more obvious ones.
> ...


Exactly.. I did consider about giving her temporary shelter for a few days to resolve her problem but I didn't know her. I believed her story but I shouldn't believe her too much. Actually, she didn't tell the story. Her story came out while we exchanging questions and answer words. She really was in trouble but I am a stranger for her too. She shouldn't trust me either. I did think about giving her $200 ( She had no money at all ) but I thought she would be better without the money. I considered that she would give up her stubborn and would contact to her mom when she found no help at all from people. She might be troubling for one night and one morning but I was sure there is only one in the world who will definitely help her is her mom. I didn't want to encourage her with stranger's money.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure that would be tempting. But DO NOT do that. You are asking for big trouble if you do.
> 
> You can't fix whatever her problems are. Including the ones you don't know about yet.
> Let's take one of the more obvious ones.
> ...


16 is legal in my state.
Its very possible she had a pill problem as well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 16 is legal in my state.
> Its very possible she had a pill problem as well.


You mean drug? She seems like a good girl and I don't think she had ever used drugs. Her mom seemed too strict on her own rules and principles.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> 16 is legal in my state.
> Its very possible she had a pill problem as well.


What state is that? I'm moving.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cereal Killer said:


> What state is that? I'm moving.


Dont be gross


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mom has committed several wrongful acts against her. Overt acts. This is why mom is so strict to her. Mom is hiding the truth. The relationship between mom and her will not get better until they both come clean. That is a fact of human nature. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> 
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> 
> ...


Her mom kept the baby and kicked her out. Grandma doesn't seem all that awful. The issue isn't the baby.

Cant imagine a parent kicking their young daughter into the street, alone with chance of being raped/killed. That appears to be a fed up parent. Who is sick of their 16 yr old bringing drugs, theft and not contributing positively to her grandkids life.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Mom has committed several wrongful acts against her. Overt acts. This is why mom is so strict to her. Mom is hiding the truth. The relationship between mom and her will not get better until they both come clean. That is a fact of human nature. &#129335;‍♂


She didn't mention about her step father or her mom's boyfriend. And her mom got divorced with her father when she was young. She did mention about her brother though. Her brother is also standing side with her mom. So my guess is that ( because of being a single mother and struggling for her family), her mom didn't want her daughter followed her steps. She got pregnant when she was 17 in high school, so her mom would be mad. ( I can feel that. ) . She might be staying with her mom while she was pregnant and she delivered a baby. My guess is she didn't cut the tie with her baby's father. That could make her mom and brother were really mad at her and kicked her out after she delivered a baby. That's what I could pull the pieces.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Would of offered her to stay with me until she got back on her feet.
> I have a monster home .It would be nice to have company
> Thanks for sharing your story.
> With all the chores that need to be done around here i could of paid her to do them.


I let a my druggie cousin stay in my house for free. Didnt realize she was a drug addict at the time.

What did we get in return?

Leaving the door open and dog runaway for the first time in 10 years, twice closed the door on my dog,, continously clogging the toilet with her hard poops, coming in and out of the house at all times of the night, letting strange men into the house and to top it off.....

When finally was asked to leave threatening to kick my ass, put me in the hosptial.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I let a my druggie cousin stay in my house for free. Didnt realize she was a drug addict at the time.
> 
> What did we get in return?
> 
> ...


Yes. that how trouble people usually repay.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes. that how trouble people usually repay.


She and I were really close before. We had tons of fun and laughs. Thought it would be a blast. I was paying $2000 for rent and didn't ask for a penny. What I got was an extremely immature 26 year old wome child who looked like skeletor


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Dont be gross


Did I give the impression I gave a **** what your opinion was? I don't. You could die right now and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cereal Killer said:


> Did I give the impression I gave a @@@@ what your opinion was? I don't. You could die right now and I wouldn't care.


Don't doubt that. You need help.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Don't doubt that. You need help.


Thanks Doctor


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cereal Killer said:


> Thanks Doctor


Good one. You're so funny. Haha haha haha haha.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> 16 is legal in my state.


Not necessarily. That may be the age for consensual sex. You're not necessarily in the clear because she's over 16.

But hold on a second. What if she's NOT actually over 16? How much _more_ trouble would you be in then?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Half the people on this board can be her great grandpa. How about we not put the young girl and sex in the same sentence.

Creepy 🤢


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> 
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> 
> ...


If she's 18 then she isn't a runaway. She's just another adult taking an Uber ride. The best thing to do if nobody is in immediate danger is to drop her off and bid her good day.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Was this her?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cereal Killer said:


> Was this her?
> 
> View attachment 505549


Stay away from all girls, actually all people and lay off the booze.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Stay away from all girls, actually all people and lay off the booze.


Oh


----------



## EndofUber (Nov 8, 2019)

She shouldn’t have gotten pregant

Her fault I have no sympa


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Cereal Killer said:


> What state is that? I'm moving.


If your a person of authority police teacher so on.
The girl needs to be 18. If your a nobody she can be 16 and you can be 120 as long as you can get enough blue pills pumped into your iv lol 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_the_United_States


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Had a similar story like this last year. Picking up a homeless 18 year old girl. 1st stop was at fast food drive through where she got a few things for herself offered me a coffee which I said no to twice but she ask again and so I accepted. Thought was really kind of her to do so. Here someone with nothing and almost out on the street surfing bed to bed at friends places and buys me a coffee.

Drove her to the next stop which was her mates place and off she went on her merry way. Life too complicated enough to get involved in other people lives and dramas. A homeless person buying me a coffee is something I'll probably remember for a long time though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Life too complicated enough to get involved in other people lives and dramas.


That is absolutely the truth.

Years ago, I was one of a few people who helped move a woman out from where she lived with an abusive partner. I rented a station wagon to help with the move.

Within a week, she had moved back in with him.

I don't regret helping, but I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That is absolutely the truth.
> 
> Years ago, I was one of a few people who helped move a woman out from where she lived with an abusive partner. I rented a station wagon to help with the move.
> 
> ...


Sometimes people have to find the courage in themselves to help themselves and that decision has to come from them and them alone.
Was a story this year about a woman finally been granted the opportunity to access $20k of her retirement funds because of the whole virus outbreak and she used that funds to move states and get away from her abusive family and start over in another state fresh.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> 
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> 
> ...


What's you're point? Are you trying to prove you're a hero or a meddler?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> What's you're point? Are you trying to prove you're a hero or a meddler?


Is there any ambition needed to tell a Uber ride story? Sorry I didn't know that.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Is there any ambition needed to tell a Uber ride story? Sorry I didn't know that.


Maybe some people wanted it be like this... You know all the drama, fight scenes and death. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Maybe some people wanted it be like this... You know all the drama, fight scenes and death. :biggrin:


I got it now. BTW it is a nice song.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I worked with a real POS of a guy that was one of the most difficult people I've ever worked with, which is saying something given the fact that I only worked with him for 2 months. In that span of time, he had tried to intimidate our network manager, and a few other IT employees. The first time he tried it with me, I looked him dead in his eyes, and explained to him that the last time someone effectively intimidated me was back when I was in HS. The guy was an absolutely miserable human being.

The reason I bring up this story is during his stay there, one day he came into work late, and started explaining to people about how his daughter had just come back after running away. His daughter was probably around this same age as the girl in the OP, and had to be taken to the hospital. Apparently she had a UTI, and some other "undesirable" infections in that "place of places". Someone had mentioned _casually _that the symptoms he was describing about her hospital stay were symptoms of someone that was "spreading herself around". My first conclusion was that she probably figure "garden tooling" herself around was much better than having to live with this poor excuse of a father, thus I can understand if the girl in the OP would've rather lived out on the street than go back to her mother.

At the risk of getting preachy, our society is crumbling from the inside. It used to be so much easier to raise a family when only one household member was needed to live a comfortable life. Having one parent around made a difference. Now you have parents that have outsourced their parenting to someone else, someone else's values being "instilled", the parent not even recognizing their own child.

When I drove, one of the things that bothered me about beginning a discussion with my pax is when our conversations would get involved, and they would tell me about their personal lives, like the guy that was going over an hour away to possibly propose to his childhood sweetheart, the nice young lady that was dealing with some emotional baggage from her father, to the nice medical practitioner that had a very cosmic conversation with me about the existence of life. I didn't get any follow-ups on those pax. I made it a rule of thumb to not get involved with any of my pax beyond a professional level, but I always imagined that they kept moving forward in their endeavors.

I'm hoping this young lady takes a stand, decides to embrace motherhood no matter how difficult that journey may be. Maybe, just maybe she can prove everyone wrong and will raise the next Michael Jordan, Marie Curie, Albert Einstein, Amelia Earhart, Abraham Lincoln. Just think @Wildgoose what if that small act of kindness helped her through that night? Or, what if she got food poisoning from that McDonalds, and died for lack of medical attention? (Sorry, I'm an optimistic-pessimist).


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> At the risk of getting preachy


I see the problem that you heard about from your POS co-worker as less about society crumbling, and more about something else.

Namely, that ***holes like him have been around forever. But previously, he would have been able to impose his twisted will on his wife and his children.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I see the problem that you heard about from your POS co-worker as less about society crumbling, and more about something else.
> 
> Namely, that ***holes like him have been around forever. But previously, he would have been able to impose his twisted will on his wife and his children.


Yes, they have been around throughout history, but imagine an a**hole with all the pressures of having to provide for his family. It's like going from having a bad case of IBS to having a bad case of IBS and a steady diet of Taco Bell, back atcha @NauticalWheeler


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Yes, they have been around throughout history, but imagine an a**hole with all the pressures of having to provide for his family. It's like going from having a bad case of IBS to having a bad case of IBS and a steady diet of Taco Bell, back atcha @NauticalWheeler :wink:


People like him rarely take their family obligations seriously anyway. Not that they ever did.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> People like him rarely take their family obligations seriously anyway. Not that they ever did.


You might be right. I notice a lot of guys are really insecure about themselves and do their damnedest to try and hide it. They think the best way to hide it is to try and display what they think are "manly" traits. I guess they call it "Toxic Masculinity" I call it Artificial Masculinity. Kind of sad when a young girl isn't taught self-worth from a father that wouldn't know it if it bit him on the ass.

I started going out with this one girl, real sweet, but hardly ever had anything to say. One time I asked her why she doesn't say much. Her response was that her father had told her that it's best for a woman to not say much or else she runs the risk of turning a guy off. I felt bad for someone that grew up in that environment.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> 
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> 
> ...


The problem isn't the men, but rather the women who go for these bad boys.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> The problem isn't the men, but rather the women who go for these bad boys.


It is the universal truth. They stupidly believe they can change the bad boys by love over them. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> She didn't need that kind of help.
> 
> 
> Exactly.. I did consider about giving her temporary shelter for a few days to resolve her problem but I didn't know her. I believed her story but I shouldn't believe her too much. Actually, she didn't tell the story. Her story came out while we exchanging questions and answer words. She really was in trouble but I am a stranger for her too. She shouldn't trust me either. I did think about giving her $200 ( She had no money at all ) but I thought she would be better without the money. I considered that she would give up her stubborn and would contact to her mom when she found no help at all from people. She might be troubling for one night and one morning but I was sure there is only one in the world who will definitely help her is her mom. I didn't want to encourage her with stranger's money.


Some moms are evil. I've been in similar situations as this girl and my mom only looked for me after kicking me out repeatedly as a teenager bc she was afraid if I did something illegal she would get in trouble bc I was a minor.

it's very nice what you did and that you cared. I've had strangers be much nicer to me than my own family, especially in crisis situations. I remember the people that were nice to me Along my way And I am very grateful to them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> Some moms are evil. I've been in similar situations as this girl and my mom only looked for me after kicking me out repeatedly as a teenager bc she was afraid if I did something illegal she would get in trouble bc I was a minor.
> 
> it's very nice what you did and that you cared. I've had strangers be much nicer to me than my own family, especially in crisis situations. I remember the people that were nice to me Along my way And I am very grateful to them.


Thank you for what you have said. And sad to hear a part of your childhood story.
Me too, I did run away from my home once when I was young. I was mad at my mom for controlling me too much. In my mother country, I had many friends but paying visiting to their house after leaving my home was very different in feeling with regular visiting. I couldn't be able to tell them about my being run away. I knew If I told them, they would let me stay in their house for a couple days but I didn't want to say anything. My feeling was just broken. My being run away just lasted one night though but the feeling of walking in street was so broken. That was why when I met this girl, I could put myself in her shoes. I knew I had to fill up her stomach for that night so she wouldn't be starving the whole night. I knew she would give up and go home when she found no one would help her. If I helped her with some money, she would still stay in the street for a couple days and more chance to meet with some pimps. So I didn't help her with money.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> Some moms are evil. I've been in similar situations as this girl and my mom only looked for me after kicking me out repeatedly as a teenager bc she was afraid if I did something illegal she would get in trouble bc I was a minor.
> 
> it's very nice what you did and that you cared. I've had strangers be much nicer to me than my own family, especially in crisis situations. I remember the people that were nice to me Along my way And I am very grateful to them.


A stranger's kindness can go a long way. Families do it because "we're family", where as a stranger just does it. When I was driving, during the winter I would take hand warmers and hand them out to the homeless people on the street corners on the coldest nights. I figured it was the least I could do.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Is there any ambition needed to tell a Uber ride story? Sorry I didn't know that.


@Crosbyandstarsky is just a contrarian. She never has anything to say that isn't negative. Ignore her.

This is the Stories subforum. It's for sharing our experiences as drivers. There doesn't have to be any point beyond sharing what we witnessed or what happened to us. There was nothing wrong with your story.

Brush off the haters.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> her father had told her that it's best for a woman to not say much or else she runs the risk of turning a guy off


That's one messed up dad. Just... wow.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a ...
> 
> I hope she is doing well right now. She will never forget about an Asian guy was trying to help her.
> As I left, I cursed her boyfriend really bad. Because of him, she was pregnant and gave birth. Because of that she was kicked out from her house. That M.F didn't try to give her shelter or didn't try to help her out with some money. The worst was he didn't even offer her a meal the whole day and for night. Men who don't have responsible manner are really disgusting.


@Wildgoose my buddy! Thanks so much. What an excellent read!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> @Crosbyandstarsky is just a contrarian. She never has anything to say that isn't negative. Ignore her.
> 
> This is the Stories subforum. It's for sharing our experiences as drivers. There doesn't have to be any point beyond sharing what we witnessed or what happened to us. There was nothing wrong with your story.
> 
> Brush off the haters.


Maybe her daughter was the pax?!?!?! :Mkang. Hmmmm, figured that would generate the  emoticon....maybe the Uber moderators need to create that as a tribute to fallen @mkang.....


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

I dont know why you didnt [email protected] her on the backseat.... you missed your opportunity :biggrin: 
why she didnt make abortion?its cost 200$
why she didnt make sure his boyfriend wear condom? or plan b
why you sleep with guy who gonna let you go easy and will not take any responsibility??

i came across fcking ocean to come here at 19, alone, with no cash, friends,family,nothing..i was working hard and i been in similar situation. So she is not kid. You have brain at 18, age of consent 16. So its only her problem. Bad thing that kid gonna grow like future gang member/welfare user/section 8 and stuff like that because nobody gonna take car of it..She gonna finish being homeless or on hard drugs..this is the thing, people,use brain and wear protection.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

true228 said:


> I dont know why you didnt [email protected] her on the backseat.... you missed your opportunity :biggrin:


I will never take an advantage to whoever that are in trouble. Even though she had asked me a favor to exchange money with sex, I will just give her money.



true228 said:


> why she didnt make abortion?its cost 200$
> why she didnt make sure his boyfriend wear condom? or plan b
> why you sleep with guy who gonna let you go easy and will not take any responsibility??


May be she was so young and had no money to take care of her abortion. Her bf might have no money either at that time. So May be she wanted a baby with him because she loved him.
I believe that her bf had been sleeping with her the whole day when she reached to him on the day she came from hospital. Didn't feed her any foods. And try to kick her out before his mom came back from work. And didn't give her any money but hired an Uber ride. He spent money for her to go away from him.



true228 said:


> i came across fcking ocean to come here at 19, alone, with no cash, friends,family,nothing..i was working hard and i been in similar situation. So she is not kid. You have brain at 18, age of consent 16. So its only her problem.


No cash at all? Are you sure?
I migrated into this country with $1500 in my pocket. And I knew people who helped to rent a place and to get a job. Without them, life for a person from foreign country would be very hard. Will need to sleep in street.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I migrated into this country with $1500 in my pocket. And I knew people who helped to rent a place and to get a job. Without them, life for a person from foreign country would be very hard.


Where did you move from?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Where did you move from?


From a country known as the golden land.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

true228 said:


> I dont know why you didnt [email protected] her on the backseat.... you missed your opportunity :biggrin:
> why she didnt make abortion?its cost 200$
> why she didnt make sure his boyfriend wear condom? or plan b
> why you sleep with guy who gonna let you go easy and will not take any responsibility??
> ...


So you judging her like you are, does that mean that you're ok with me judging your horrible English, or are you going to make excuses for your bad grammar? Just asking because I like judging people harshly as well. Usually people with bad grammar end up becoming thugs and gang bangers......


----------



## Unhandled exception (Jul 23, 2020)

true228 said:


> I dont know why you didnt [email protected] her on the backseat.... you missed your opportunity :biggrin:
> why she didnt make abortion?its cost 200$
> why she didnt make sure his boyfriend wear condom? or plan b
> why you sleep with guy who gonna let you go easy and will not take any responsibility??
> ...


..... Or be a decent human. You're awful.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> does that mean that you're ok with me judging your horrible English


I find that sometimes people with poor English know more than one language.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> So you judging her like you are, does that mean that you're ok with me judging your horrible English, or are you going to make excuses for your bad grammar? Just asking because I like judging people harshly as well. Usually people with bad grammar end up becoming thugs and gang bangers......


my english doesnt change my ability to make 3-4 times more money than regular rs driver, with no parents, credit, and pee inside the car. 
for 4 years here being without even green card i was making way more money then plenty of citizens. Thats what i dont like. Someone will have citizenship just because someone didnt use condom or forget to pull out on time, i need to strugle. But still make way more money than other people and everything in legal way

dude im only 4 years here,a lot of latino american people live here like 20+ years and dont know english at all.. At least you can understand what i mean..its not so bad for 4 years


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

true228 said:


> im only 4 years here,a lot of latino american people live here like 20+ years and dont know english at all.


My father is fifth generation here. He spoke low German growing up in Ohio. He didn't learn English until he started elementary school.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Should have called me, I have connections that could have helped her out, and gotten us both a nice under the table payout


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It has been almost a year now. One evening around 4:00 pm, I got a ping with a male's name. I drove to the pick up point and wait a couple minutes and I saw a teen couple coming out. When they reached to my car, the boy opened the door for this girl. She got in and sat, then they were exchanging a few words. I realized that the account owner requested Uber for the girl and it was 30 mins ride. After they said see you later, I drove off and trying make a U turn, as we were going to Oakland West Bart station. After 400 feet from pick up point, I noticed that this girl started crying silently. I was being silent and waited for a few minutes but she didn't stop her silent crying. then I asked "Is there something wrong, Honey?" Then she started crying out.
> 
> As we were heading to Oakland, she told me her story. She is 18 and just gave a birth with that boy. She had no job. Her mother kicked her out of her house but kept the baby. She had asked help from police but they delivered her to a hospital. That day she was discharged from hospital and tried reach to her boyfriend, father of her baby. That boy was living with her mom and still in school, had part time job. Her boyfriend also didn't accept her to give temporary shelter as well. She had been her boyfriend's house since morning and seemed he tried to kick her out before his mom came back from work. So she was going to Bart station and hoping to get connected her friends.
> 
> ...


I implore your words of encouragement but shouldn't have used a quote from an Asian scholar, not Barrack Hussein Ofama!!



Frontier Guy said:


> Should have called me, I have connections that could have helped her out, and gotten us both a nice under the table payout


If you said what I think you said.........LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

This is a story about a driver who needs attention


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is a story about a driver who needs attention


That is why I wrote this story over a year later after considering someone like you could say like this. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Believe whatever you believe.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> That is why I wrote this story over a year later after considering someone like you could say like this. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Believe whatever you believe.


I believe you. I once rescued a young foreign woman from sex trafficking but I never posted about it. Still, it happened just the same.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I believe you. I once rescued a young foreign woman from sex trafficking but I never posted about it. Still, it happened just the same.


Let's hear about that.
You know people love to hear true story like this because they can gain experiences without needing to learn in hard way. Like getting scammed while Ubering.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

true228 said:


> my english doesnt change my ability to make 3-4 times more money than regular rs driver, with no parents, credit, and pee inside the car.
> for 4 years here being without even green card i was making way more money then plenty of citizens. Thats what i dont like. Someone will have citizenship just because someone didnt use condom or forget to pull out on time, i need to strugle. But still make way more money than other people and everything in legal way
> 
> dude im only 4 years here,a lot of latino american people live here like 20+ years and dont know english at all.. At least you can understand what i mean..its not so bad for 4 years


Thank God I'm an American, no sneaking around, breaking the laws of the land and they prob still waive the flag of their foreign country!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Let's hear about that.
> You know people love to hear true story like this because they can gain experiences without needing to learn in hard way. Like getting scammed while Ubering.


Ok here you go. Sorry if its kinda thrown together but I've been up for 22 hours. Long day! Lots of projects around the house.

One time I got a request from a hotel near the airport. When I pulled up to the front of the hotel, there was no sign of my pax "Sherry." It was getting dark so I drove around to the back door to see if she was out there.

Still no sign of her, I called and got no answer, so I pulled up diagonally across a parking spot to cancel. As I did, I noticed movement coming from near the ground next to the dumpster so I hit my high beams to see what it was. It was a woman, sitting on the curb next to a duffle bag, huddling in the dark. She had been looking over her shoulder nervously, but when my high beams hit her, she turned around to face me with a look of full terror upon her face. Her makeup was smeared as if she had been crying.

I dimmed my lights and decided to call my pax and watched as the lady hesitantly answered the phone. Once she confirmed she was my pax, she begged me not to leave her and ran to my car. She jumped in and said another driver had canceled on her and to please get away from there as fast as possible. She had put the airport in as her destination but told me to please not to go there. I asked where we were going and she said to just please just drive in the area while she thinks on what to do. Just as long as I stayed moving.

As I drove she told me her story. She's from Bosnia, here on a job interview, but she cannot go to the airport because "they" have her passport. I asked her who "they" are. She said this woman named "Rachel," who she had met with in the hotel room for a job interview had taken her passport. As she told me more about her story she said she had been approached by another woman back in her country whose business it was to send qualified people to America for jobs for a large company.

Sherry told me they paid all expenses to get her here because she was extremely qualified for her new job position as accounts manager. After she had interviewed with Rachel in the hotel room she was told she would have to interview with the other hiring managers. They would have a get together later that evening.

Sherry said she was okay with this but then later when the other managers showed up, she saw that they were men and they began looking her over in ways that she was not comfortable with. Rachel told her to relax. It was just to make sure she looked proper and presentable for the job. Then Rachel left the hotel room leaving Sherry alone with the men. She broke down and began crying as she told me how it progressed to stuff I won't elaborate on and how they forced her to also drink alcohol and take drugs.

Later on when one of the men went to the restroom, Sherry seeing that the others were passed out, seized upon her opportunity to escape. She grabbed her purse and one bag and fled the room where she immediately left the hotel and hid behind the dumpster. The only thing she could think to do was call an Uber. She was afraid to call the police because she did not have her passport and she was afraid she would get arrested for being under the influence of drugs and alcohol.

I told her she would not get in trouble and encouraged her to call the police and report this. It was about this time, her phone rang and she told me it was Rachel. I told her not to answer but she did anyway, terrified. She spoke briefly then hung up and then asked my opinion. She said Rachel had tried to convince her to come back to the hotel and she would explain everything. It was just a big misunderstanding. I told Sherry my honest opinion was she sounded like she was being trafficked. She did not understand what that meant and I told her.

She told me that cannot be true because she was approached by women her back in her old country and they were very nice. I told her that's exactly how they get you. They use people you would trust. I told her not go back to the hotel room and I will take her to the airport. (I knew police were stationed in the drop off zone.) She again said she cannot go to the airport without passport.

At that point Rachel called back again and Sherry told her that she didn't want to go back to the hotel. She then said, "Okay" and hung up. Sherry told me that Rachel said to just meet her at a restaurant and they can talk about it there. There was a Denny's nearby but I knew there was also a police station down the street. I told her to go ahead and tell Rachel to meet her at Denny's. I'd already decided I was not leaving her alone.

As we entered the Denny's parking lot, she pointed to a booth inside where a woman and three men were sitting. She told me that was them and she was afraid to go inside. Instead she asked me to find a parking spot and she would ask them to come out to the car. I chose a very well lit area in front and backed into a spot. She asked me to pretend I'm her cousin and not an Uber driver, so I removed all visible signs of rideshare from my dash and pulled my phone down and put in my pocket. Her trip had ended so I had already closed out her ride and went offline.

She called Rachel and told her what car she was in. Rachel walked outside and up to my car while the men stayed seated inside. Rachel briefly greeted me and asked if I was her cousin, to which I looked her right in the eyes, and said that I was.

She talked me for a few minutes before turning her attention back to Sherry. After some brief conversation she convinced Sherry to go inside and talk with them some more. Sherry turned to me and said that she thinks she will be okay because they are going to give her back her passport and take her to the airport after dinner.

I just gave her a look. She thought better of it and asked me not to leave but she was going inside with them for about 15 minutes. I told her I was not going to leave, but once she was inside, I called the police. I explained the situation and asked that the police officers meet me at the back of the facility, out of sight of the diners inside, which they did.

Many more police arrived than I expected. I thought it would be one or two officers, but six cars showed up. I watched them walk inside and approach the table, speaking briefly with the group before bringing them outside. As they put them in separate cars, more cops showed up. I told Sherry she wasn't in trouble and these people were here to help her. Finally this female agent began speaking with Sherry and convincing her to calm down. After the police took my information they told me it was best I leave. Turns out this was a very well-known trafficking group that Sherry was caught up with and Rachel was very well known to the police. That was the last time I saw Sherry but I do hope she got back home safely.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ok here you go. Sorry if its kinda thrown together but I've been up for 22 hours. Long day! Lots of projects around the house.
> 
> One time I got a request from a hotel near the airport. When I pulled up to the front of the hotel, there was no sign of my pax "Sherry." It was getting dark so I drove around to the back door to see if she was out there.
> 
> ...


I am so proud of you. You were so brave. I am not so sure I would put myself into that kind of situation. But I think I would.
Most of trafficking groups are usually organized by people from foreign countries (except Japan where Yakuza own it) and they are criminals. You were so lucky and so brave by getting involved into this. I am so glad to hear that Uber ICs are so helpful to communities and are making community better.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I am so proud of you. You were so brave. I am not sure I would put myself put in that kind of situation. But I think I would.
> Most of trafficking groups are usually organized by people from foreign countries (except Japan where Yakuza own it) and they are criminals. You were so lucky and so brave getting involve into this. I am so glad to hear that Uber ICs are so helpful to communities and are making community better.


Well I wasn't happy about Rachel coming out to my car and seeing my face, but Sherry didn't understand the magnitude of the situation. Once I saw Rachel walking out to me, I decided to reawaken my entire Brooklyn upbringing, since I know these groups prey upon vulnerable or timid people. I was polite to Rachel but I made sure to look her right in the eyes when talking to her, kept my head up, posture straight, and put on my best Brooklyn accent. I know Rachel was sizing me up, that's why she talked to me for several minutes. She finally came to the conclusion I was not accessible and trying make me so, would be the equivalent of trying to paint a Honey Badger's toenails.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well I wasn't happy about Rachel coming out to my car and seeing my face, but Sherry didn't understand the magnitude of the situation. Once I saw Rachel walking out to me, I decided to reawaken my entire Brooklyn upbringing, since I know these groups prey upon vulnerable or timid people. I was polite to Rachel but I made sure to look her right in the eyes when talking to her, kept my head up, posture straight, and put on my best Brooklyn accent. I know Rachel was sizing me up, that's why she talked to me for several minutes. She finally came to the conclusion I was not accessible and trying make me so, would be the equivalent of trying to paint a Honey Badger's toenails.


It was a scary situation. I could picture that moment. 
Thanks to police, they didn't call you as a witness in court. Rachel and her gang will not forgive you. Be careful out there. 
Should you be curious when they will be getting out? USCIS should have thrown them out of the country after they have done time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> It was a scary situation. I could picture that moment.
> Thanks to police, they didn't call you as a witness in court. Rachel and her gang will not forgive you. Be careful out there.
> Should you be curious when they will be getting out? USCIS should have thrown them out of the country after they have done time.


From what the cops were telling me, this was a federal matter. They said nothing more but I imagine federal lock up is a long time, especially since the cops said they had been looking for this group for a while. Rachel was well a well known fugitive to them. She was the only one who saw me close up. She had leaned into the passenger side window to talk to me and Sherry.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> That was the last time I saw Sherry but I do hope she got back home safely.


THIS is what human trafficking really looks like.

I've seen comments and blah blah blah and all the rest. I'm sure you've seen and heard lots of things from people.

"Oh, it was human trafficking. Oh it was fill-in-the-blank." On and on.

Lissetti, you've seen what evil looks like, up close and personal. Thank you for being brave and doing the right thing.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> THIS is what human trafficking really looks like.
> 
> I've seen comments and blah blah blah and all the rest. I'm sure you've seen and heard lots of things from people.
> 
> ...


As a semi truck driver, we were actually trained by our company to recognize trafficking, since it happens a lot that the victims are forced to work the truck stops. I've notified the police a few times over girls working the truck stops when something just didn't seem right about them. After a while you learn to recognize the pros vs the ones who walk around like scared rabbits.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Ok here you go. Sorry if its kinda thrown together but I've been up for 22 hours. Long day! Lots of projects around the house.
> 
> One time I got a request from a hotel near the airport. When I pulled up to the front of the hotel, there was no sign of my pax "Sherry." It was getting dark so I drove around to the back door to see if she was out there.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky the most I've had to deal with is kicking out violent druggies after they get a little bit too comfortable in the car and start treating it as there own or a bunch of riders thinking it a party bus for cents on the dollar. Quickly realize it an A2B transport and not a single thing more then this.

You have a lot of patience in dealing with vulnerable people and that exactly the type of people that those predators prey on because they can be controlled like puppets. It is all too difficult of a situation for most people to deal with that isn't as strong or righteous as you are Badger and I am proud of you that you have the strength and courage to do what is right even though it was risky for you and you went out of your way to the best of your abilities to do what Sherry wanted even though Sherry was not that situationally aware of the trouble she was in even after you had explained to her what was actually happening.

Perhaps it was due to shock and denial combination. Perhaps she really did needed that job that did not exist. No one can know for sure. It was almost an impossible situation where things could of easily escalated beyond imagination. I'm glad you got out of there one piece Badger and may you continue on and prosper. :thumbup:

A song for @Lissetti


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@Lissetti is truely an anonymous hero. I am so proud of having girl like her in RS community.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> From what the cops were telling me, this was a federal matter. They said nothing more but I imagine federal lock up is a long time, especially since the cops said they had been looking for this group for a while. Rachel was well a well known fugitive to them. She was the only one who saw me close up. She had leaned into the passenger side window to talk to me and Sherry.


Get a gun permit or move out of state


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stealth said:


> Get a gun permit or move out of state


I'll be fine. This happened a while ago and I watched Rachel closely. She never looked at my plates once. I think she was convinced she had the whole situation under control. By the time they got arrested, I had moved my car to the back of the parking lot out of view, seemingly as though I had left. Also I do have a permit and I've been looking to move back to the East Coast for a while anyways.


----------



## tommy turtle (Dec 7, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> So you judging her like you are, does that mean that you're ok with me judging your horrible English, or are you going to make excuses for your bad grammar? Just asking because I like judging people harshly as well. Usually people with bad grammar end up becoming thugs and gang bangers......


Omg.... Lol... I LOVE your response to that asshole.
Sweet!!!


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

How is any of this your problem?


----------



## tommy turtle (Dec 7, 2020)

Organized_chaos said:


> How is any of this your problem?


OMG... I'm sorry... My text wasn't meant for this thread.

My apologies.


----------

